# What happens if you get bit by a cobalt blue tarantula?



## Tarantula_man94 (Jul 17, 2008)

im thinking bout getting a cobalt blue tarantula and i want 2 kno what happens if u get bit.


----------



## T-Harry (Jul 17, 2008)

You get two little holes that hurt.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 17, 2008)

usually you learn not to handle them anymore. J/K Haps are not fun to be bitten by, fortunately they usually run to their hide (if they are even out, pet hole definitely applies). Most bites occur during rehousing, pain (usually plenty), numbness, tingling, swelling from several hours to a couple of days from what I've heard. Generally any healthy adult without sensitivity has no further problems. For more specifics check the bite reports. Beautiful T's when you get to see them. As an OW collector I really like Haps in all the variety, Cobalts are one of the best looking though.
Rev


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 17, 2008)

That depends.... Some people suck it up, others whimper about it, and I'm sure there are those that fling the offender across the room.

The venom is one of the more potent of the generally mild tarantula venoms afaik.

I've never been bit though.


----------



## 7mary3 (Jul 17, 2008)

You suddenly learn to use the search function and look at the section called "bite reports".


----------



## von_z (Jul 17, 2008)

Definitely read the bite reports.  They will have all the info. you need.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 17, 2008)

You will probably have an itchy feeling. Then your muscles will start to hurt a lot and then head aches all that nasty stuff D:


----------



## insekta (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe... you turn into a monster tarantula that ravages large asian cities and fights giant centipedes for control of the civilized word!!!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 17, 2008)

You get some battle wounds...then in turn get to pick up chicks at bars with the tales of your heroic adventure.

"It was a large beast...teeth longer than a telephone poll..."

You know, sailor style.


----------



## ShellsandScales (Jul 17, 2008)

insekta said:


> Maybe... you turn into a monster tarantula that ravages large asian cities and fights giant centipedes for control of the civilized word!!!


I like this one best!!!


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 17, 2008)

every night when the full moon rises, your eyes and arms will quadruple, your teeth will fuse and protrude into venomous fangs and your bones will dissolve and spread over your skin. spinnerets will grow from your lower back and cobalt-blue hairs will grow all over your body. every following morning, you will wake up at the bottom of a 50-foot deep silk-lined burrow with no memory of what you have done.


----------



## insekta (Jul 17, 2008)

Molitor said:


> every night when the full moon rises, your eyes and arms will quadruple, your teeth will fuse and protrude into venomous fangs and your bones will dissolve and spread over your skin. spinnerets will grow from your lower back and cobalt-blue hairs will grow all over your body. every following morning, you will wake up at the bottom of a 50-foot deep silk-lined burrow with no memory of what you have done.


But there'd still be the corpses of all the nuns and handicapped children strewn throughout the burrow, right?


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 17, 2008)

insekta said:


> But there'd still be the corpses of all the nuns and handicapped children strewn throughout the burrow, right?


That definitely reminds me of Jeepers Creepers...


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 17, 2008)

UsambaraIndian said:


> You suddenly learn to use the search function and look at the section called "bite reports".


This is the best reply.


----------



## insekta (Jul 17, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> That definitely reminds me of Jeepers Creepers...


Never seen it, but I have been told it was a distorted documentary of my inner mind...


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 17, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> This is the best reply.


hehe... You and I have very different definitions of best.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 17, 2008)

insekta said:


> Never seen it, but I have been told it was a distorted documentary of my inner mind...


Apparently it's 'stupid' but I love horribly cheesy ..horror...movies, so I loved it.

Dude basically makes the walls of his layer out of mummified people. It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 18, 2008)

_H. lividum_ proved to be very popular this week. I see at least 3 new threads involving them everyday.


----------



## robc (Jul 18, 2008)

Tarantula_man94 said:


> im thinking bout getting a cobalt blue tarantula and i want 2 kno what happens if u get bit.


Not much unless your allergic.....rob


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 18, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> That definitely reminds me of Jeepers Creepers...


jeepers creepers, where'd ya get those peepers


----------



## blazetown (Jul 18, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> This is the best reply.


I agree


----------



## No One (Jul 18, 2008)

bobtard said:


> jeepers creepers, where'd ya get those peepers


jeepers creepers, where'd ya get those eyes


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 18, 2008)

if you dose the T with radiation properly first, you can become Spiderman...


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 18, 2008)

robc said:


> Not much unless your allergic.....rob


Which would mean that you should donate your live body to science.... because you'd be the first.

No documented cases, and no reason to believe there will be any due the make up of the venom, is still the last word afaik.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 18, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> Which would mean that you should donate your live body to science.... because you'd be the first.
> 
> No documented cases, and no reason to believe there will be any due the make up of the venom, is still the last word afaik.


One species whose venom has been studied extensively is the Chinese bird spider (Haplopelma spp.), a tarantula of the subfamily Ornithoctoninae. The venom has been found to contain numerous novel toxins, is effective at killing mice. So firm conclusions about the level of danger posed by this spider cannot be drawn. LD50 0.70 mg/kg . One infant death reported in China. Vetter, Richard S. and Visscher, P. Kirk, Department of Entomology, University of California, Riverside, CA 92521 USA (1998-07). "Bites and Stings of medically important venomous arthropods". International Journal of Dermatology 37: 481–496.

As with almost any protein containing venom, sensitivity and/or allergic reactions can occur or develop.
Rev


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 18, 2008)

What happened to peptides being too small to warrant immune response?....

Perhaps I missed it in the reference you posted..... Didn't see anything about Hap. venom in there..... You wouldn't happen to have a link for the boy would you? That would be the first documented death no? Or is that the same young boy death by tarantula unverified story that's floated around since I first came here?


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 18, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> What happened to peptides being too small to warrant immune response?


T venoms are complex mixtures of neurotoxic peptides, proteins, and low molecular mass organic molecules. The allergic reaction would come from the proteins in most cases.
Rev


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 18, 2008)

Cool. Thanks.... If you wouldn't mind, I edited my post with a couple more questions.....


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 18, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> That would be the first documented death no? Or is that the same young boy death by tarantula unverified story that's floated around since I first came here?


The reference was in the LD50 table I believe.

 Indian Journal of Dermatology Venereology & Leprology. 1997 Mar-Apr; 63(2): 125-6 has the story where I believe 2 deaths were attributed to Chilobrachys hardwikii and complications from the bite, one I think gangrene or necrotizing ulcer not sure on the other, the child on the china/vietnam border I can't find a confirmation so it may be false and seems at least unverified but coming from China thats not surprising. More to the previous point would be death by anaphylatic shock from allergic reaction to venom. Note that all of these are not death from venom but from complications caused in association with. Still that seems to be splitting hairs, when root cause is the T bite.
Rev

after taking a lunch break and thinking about it I decided that the statement that no one has ever died from the toxicity of a tarantula bite would most likely be accurate, and that death from causes/complications related to a bite may have happened would most likely be accurate as well. Oh well, splitting my own hairs lol
Rev


----------



## Remigius (Jul 18, 2008)

reverendsterlin said:


> The reference was in the LD50 table I believe.
> 
> Indian Journal of Dermatology Venereology & Leprology. 1997 Mar-Apr; 63(2): 125-6 has the story where I believe 2 deaths were attributed to Chilobrachys hardwikii and complications from the bite, one I think gangrene or necrotizing ulcer not sure on the other, the child on the china/vietnam border I can't find a confirmation so it may be false and seems at least unverified but coming from China thats not surprising. More to the previous point would be death by anaphylatic shock from allergic reaction to venom. Note that all of these are not death from venom but from complications caused in association with. Still that seems to be splitting hairs, when root cause is the T bite.
> Rev
> ...


Gangren infection makes more sense. I heard anyone keeping Ts should be careful, and get some antibiotic injections after being bitten. Is this true? Sounds probable to me, because of whole the digging the spider does. 

regards


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 18, 2008)

Split away Rev , and thanks for the info!


----------

